# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  'Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret Prishtinë'

## bnik

Link: http://tsh.albemigrant.com/?c=129&a=1336 


*Gjon Keka kërcënohet nga një organizatë e ashtuquajtur «  Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret  Prishtinë  »*


Mund të duket si rikthim i talebanëve me kërcënimet dhe bëmat e tyre në buletinin e lajmeve por jo. Siç duket dhe shqiptarët po bien viktim e intolerancës fetare. Në një e-mail dërguar dje tek albemigrant në emër të një organizte e quajtur Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret  Prishtinë    kërcënohet me vdekje analisti i çështjeve ndërkombëtare Gjon Keka. (shikoni biografinë e zotit Keka këtu: http://tsh.albemigrant.com/authors/?authorID=9 ) 
Gabimi i Kekes sipas autorit (autorëve) të mesazhit është «  rasti i konvertimit të tij dhe shkrimet eë tij janë tepër të pafalshme në Kosovën e pavarur dhe me shumicë muslimane ». Dhe më poshtë kërkohet as më shumë e as më pak por zhdukja e Gjonë Kekës. Mundet që gjithë kjo të jetë një shaka banale por asgjë nuk e ndan shakanë nga e vërteta dhe i ftoj organizatat  fetare në Kosovë të distancohen nga thirrje të tilla që bien ndesh me frymën e tolerancës fetare shembullore që karakterizon shqiptarët kudo që ata ndodhen. Në kushtet e një Kosove të pavarur, suksesi ynë varet vetëm prej ne shqiptarëve. Uniteti ynë është çelsi i përparimit tone kombëtar. Intoleranca, kërcënimet me vdekje janë kthim në mesjetë ndërkohë që ne duhet të ecim para dhe jo mbrapa. I lutem mediave të Kosovës të bashkëpunojnë me policinë vendase dhe atë ndërkombëtare për tu siguruar që dërguesit e mesazheve të tilla të vihen para përgjegjësisë.



Ajet Nuro

Montreal, Kanada

anuro@albemigrant.com


Më poshtë keni mesazhin e plotë të dërguar tek albemigrant.com 

Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret  Prishtinë                                                          

                                                                          Thirrje 

Duke parë shtrurazi se kohëve të fundit është bërë e tëpërt edhe jeta me të krishterët në Kosovë sepse dihet se muslimanizmi  është mbizotrues në shtetin e Kosovës deshëm që me këtë letër të paraqesim disa projekte të shoqatave islame ne Kosovë të cilat janë duke e përcjellë gjendjen në  Kosovë  me mjaftë interes dhe se *ata dëshirojnë që Kosovën ta shohin si vend me traditë të vërtete islame* dhe kjo ështën një gjë shumë e mirëpër popullin shumicë muslimane.Në kuadër të kësaj ne jemi edhe duke hulumtuar që rasti i para ca kohëve në lidhje me autorinë e disa shkrimeve kunder mulsimanizmit dhe të konvertuarin e para disa viteve  Gjon(Aliadem ) Keka i cili duke përdorur  mendjen e tij ka bërë disa gabime që nuk i falen  në shkrimet e tij tepër të *dhe me rastin e konvertimit ku në K`uran  thuhet se duhet zhdukur ai person për shkak të konvertimit dhe mohimit të Muhamedit* . *Ne kemi masivizuar disa organizata islamike që janë në Kosovë që ky person të gjindet dhe ta ekzekutohet sipas asaj që Kurani famëlart e thotë ngase ai ka mohuar drejpërsëdrejti  mulsimanizmi dhe se rasti i konvertimit të tij dhe shkrimet eë tij janë tepër të pafalshme në Kosovën e pavarur dhe me shumicë muslimane .* Edhe Forumi Musliman i Kosovës si organizatë është tepër e prekur me këto  ndodhi që po e dëmtojnë shumcën silame në Kosovë sic është rasti me Gjon(Aliadem) Keken i cili është një turp i madhë konvertimi i tij në Krishterizëm , *ne jemi të obliguar sipas Kuranit  që ai të ekzekutohet në qoftë se nuk dëshiron të kthehet  në islamizëm* dhe kjo është e ditur ngase ai e ka ofenduar shumë fenë islame si dhe traditën e popullit shumicë mulsimane në Kosvë dhe normalishtë se edhe familjen e tij e cila është muslimane . *Organizatat që janë në veprim për ta gjetur dhe ekzekutuar në mënyrën kuranore Gjon(Aaliadem) Keken  sipas asaj që thotë edhe Muhamedi .a.s.do të jenë në të gjithë territorin e Kosovës  deri sa të kryejn këtë veprim të shenjët Kuranor sepse është obligim i i muslimanëve të vrasin të pafetë dhe ata që janë konvertuar ne krishterizëm nga muslimanizmi*. Gjon(Aliadem) Keka është një antislamist dhe një njeri që deri dje ishte musliman e sot është bërë një i krishter i zjarrët ngase duke u konvertuar dhe duke e mohuar muhamedin ai bënë mëkatë të pafalëshën dhe ne duhet ta ekzekutojmë sa më shpjetë sepse do jete vonë sepse ai ka pretendime që të kthej edhe të tjerë në krishterizmin e idhujtarive të mëdha kështu që duke e vrarë Gjon (Aliadem )Kekën në kryejm një obligim dhe i ndihmojmë Allahut në rrugën e tij për ta pastruar terrenin nga të pafetë sic është Gjon(Aliadem ) Keka mohues i islamizmit.Prandaj lusim të gjithë se kush e gjenë vendndodhjen e Gjon(Aliadem) Kekes  do te ketë merita dhe shpërblim si nga organizata jone islamike ashtu edhe nga Allahu.

Ne emër të Allahut mëshiruesit mëshirbërësit  dhe në thirjen për Xhihad ne duhet realizuar këtë obligim që Gjon(Aliadem) Keka të ekzekutohet sa më shpjet të jetë e mundur .

Allahu qoftë me ne dhe na ndohmoftë në rrugën tonë .



Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret                                                             21.06.2008

                                                                                                                             Prishtinë

----------


## bnik

JAKUP.B. GJOÇA: FANATIZMI FETAR- VDEKJA E UNITETIT TONË KOMBËTAR


Link: http://kosova.albemigrant.com/?p=2527

Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret në Prishtinë, më 21 qershor 2008 ka dërguar gjithandej me email dhe me të gjitha format e tjera informuese një thirrje ku haptazi kërkon nga të gjithë besuesit fetarë myslimanë shqiptarë që të japin çdo informatë për Gjon Kekën , shqiptarin kosovar, për vendndodhjen dhe mënyrën e gjetjes të Gjon Kekës, në mënyrë që ky shqiptar të ekzekutohet në emër të .Kuranit!!!

Nuk bëhet thjesht për rrezikun fizik të një bashkëpatrioti tonë, nuk bëhet fjalë thjesht për zhdukjen fizike të një njeriu nisur nga motive të ngushta personale, ku çdokush mund të nënvlerësojë shkallën e rrezikshmërisë të kërcënimit të jetës nga vdekja.

Një organizatë fetare  Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret  në Prishtinë, e cila pretendon që është përfaqësuese fetare e një shumice të një kombi të tërë, siç është Kosova , kërkon që në emër të besueshmërisë fetare të shumicës të kombit shqiptar në Kosovë të ekzekutojë fizikisht një bashkëatdhetarin tonë, vetëm e vetëm pse dikush-i sot shekullin e 21 , në mesvitin e 2008-s guxon që të vetdeklarojë për veten e tij atë besim fetar që preferon.

-Ky është mëkati fetar i Gjon Kekës , sipas atyre fanatikëve të mykur të besimit mysliman , dhe kërkohet doemos  në emër të Kuranit!- ekzekutimi shëmbëllor fizik i Gjon Kekës që të shpëtojë besimi mysliman në Kosovë.

Kjo është shkalla më superiore e injorancës të mosdijes njerëzore, që mundohet me armën e vdekjes të zhdukë nga botëkuptimi i njeriut LIRINË E TË MENDUARIT!!!
Paraprakisht, kërkoj ndjesën e lexuesve dhe riprodhoj disa nga frazeologjitë e vdekjes të të ashtuquajturës Organizata islamike Xhihadi thërret në Kosovë, për të ballafaquar realitetin .

 Duke parë shtrurazi se kohëve të fundit është bërë e tepërt edhe jeta e të krishterëve në Kosovë.dëshirojnë që Kosovën ta shikojnë si vend me traditë të vërtetë islamike.
ne jemi duke humultuar që rasti i paradisa kohëve në lidhje me autorin e disa shkrimeve kundër myslimanizmit dhe të konvertuarin e para disa viteve Gjon (Aliademi) Keka .ne kemi masivizuar disa organizata islamike që jemi në Kosovë që ky person të gjendet dhe të ekzekutohet sipas asaj që Kurani famëlart e thotë ngase ai ka mohuar drejtpërsedrejti myslimanizmin dhe se rasti i konvertimit të tij dhe shkrimet e tij janë tejet të pafalshme në Kosovën e pavarur dhe me shumicë myslimane.
Prandaj lusim të gjithë se kush e gjen vendndodhjen e Gjon (Aliademi) Kekës do të ketë merita dhe shpërblim si nga organizata jonë islamike ashtu edhe nga Allahu

E shikoni? Një organizatë tejet fetare e fanatizuar kërkon që të flasë dhe të veprojë në emër të Kosovës!!!
Ky a nuk është një antentat i madh politik, kulturor, qytetar vdekjeprurës për të ardhmen e Kosovës sot?
Sot, kur Pavarësia e Kosovës luftohet nga armiqtë e saj pikërisht sepse akuzohet për spastrim fetar, kulturor etnik ndaj pakicës !!!

Për kë Kosovë të shumicës myslimane dikush ka kurajo partiotike që të bëjë fjalë? Kosova është e të gjithë shqiptarëve, pa përjashtim, pa dallime fetare. Në Kosovë gjithashtu, në Kosovën e Lirë sot është domosdoshmëri historike dhe jetësore edhe uniteti dhe harmonia e plotë midis të gjithë banorëve të saj, me kombësi të ndryshme. Ky është kushti primar që ka parashturar Bota e Qytetëruar për popullin shqiptar të Kosovës.

Respektimi i të Drejtave të Njeriut, të Minoriteteve , të Besimeve fetare është vetë prova e ekzistencës të shtetit të ri të Kosovës.
Cilado dorë gjakatare, qoftë e fanatizuar nga supernacionalizmi (i sëmurë), qoftë edhe nga fanatizmi fetar do të tentojë të kryejë çfarëdo antentati kundër Të Drejtave të Njeriut, të Minoriteteve, të Besimeve fetare, do të jetë edhe dora gjakatare që do të gjakatojë edhe vetë ekzistencën e popullit shqiptar në shtetin e ri të Kosovës.

Kombi shqiptar në Kosovë nuk është pronësi e askujt dhe e asnjë besimi fetar.
Organizata islamike që vetashtuquhet, është një dorë gjakatare e unitetit të popullit shqiptar në Kosovë.

Nuk është aspak më shumë shqiptar në Kosovë ngaqë beson fenë islamike dhe njëkohësisht, joshqiptar kosovari që beson fenë e krishterë.
Cilido shqiptar është i lirë që të besojë kë besim fetar përmbush idealizmin e tij shpirtëror, dhe duke respektuar njëkohësisht besimin fetar të bashkëkohësit, të bashkëatdhetarit, të bashkëfqinjit të tij.

Edhe Gjon Keka, një i ri shqiptar i edukuar, i arësimuar, i diplomuar në Universitet për shkencë politike më 2004, është i lirë që të besojë këdo besim fetar që përmbush idealizmin e tij shpirtëror.

Deri tani asgjëkundi, dhe asnjëherë Gjon Keka me qëndrimin e tij moral, partiotik, arsimor, edukativ nuk ka provokuar kurrë besimin fetar islamik, dhe as ka sfaqur ndonjëherë fanatizmin e tij katolik apo të krishterë.

Përkundrazi, me përkushtrimin e tij patriotik, me veprimatrinë e tij të atdhedashurisë kurdoherë dhe haptazi ka guxuar dhe ka kritikuar këdo qoftë për të mirën e madhe të Kosovës shqiptare.

Ju përmend një citim të Gjon Kekës, botuar në mesmuajin e majit:

Armiku kryesor i të gjithëve është mosdija , nacionalizmi dhe egoizmi, këto e bëjnë humnerë vendin dhe sjellin moszhvillim dhe egocentrizëm dhe prapambeturi.
Gjithashtu në Kosovë ekziston edhe politika e bakshisheve , ku me anën e mosdijes dhurohet posti në institucione, pastaj korrupsioni, kontrabanda, dhe elementë të ndryshëm , që me një fjalë quhen politikë e qelbur dhe sidrom vdekjeprurës i shtetit të Kosovës.

Gjon Keka na kujton edhe një herë që Kosova me shpalljen e Pavarësisë , fitoi vetëm ditën e parë. Lindjen e shtetit të ri.
Mirëpo, shteti i ri i Kosovës nuk fitoime Pavarësinë- edhe imunitetin e mosKontrollit të funksionimit të administratës shtetërore, të mosRespektimit të të Drejtave Kushtetuese të të gjithë qytetarëve , të mosDrejtësisë Njerëzore.
Shteti i Kosovës sapo hedh hapat e para. Shteti i Kosovës nuk duhet kurrsesi të hyperbolizohet, të idealizohet në përsosmëri.
Shteti i Kosovës është akoma foshnjë në administrim.
Vetë ekzistenca e të atillave Organizata islamike xhihade në Prishtinë dëshmon që në Kosovë ekziston edhe mundësia e terrorizmit. Terrorizëm fetar, terrorizëm të të Drejtave të Njeriut, terrorizëm të Besimit fetar, terrorizëm të Mendimit dhe të Fjalës të Lirë.
Shteti i ri i Kosovës nuk mund të jetë spektator përballë këtyre kërcënimeve të haptazi kundër Jetës të kujdo qytetari të shtetit të Kosovës.
Metastazet e të tillave organizatave të fanatizmit fetar janë qelizat kanceroze jo vetëm të shtetit të ri të Kosovës, por njëkohësisht- edhe të unitetit të kombit shqiptar në Kosovë.
Kombi shqiptar i Kosovës nuk është kurrë pronësi e besimit islamik.
Shteti i ri i Kosovës ka provën e madhe përballë. Të luftojë të gjitha qelizat kanceroze të kudo terrorizmi që cënojë të Drejtat e Njeriut, të Respektimit të Besimeve fetare dhe të Minoriteteve.
Nga e ashtuquajtura organizata islamike xhihade nuk kërcënohet vetëm jeta e Gjon Kekës.
Terroristët islamikë- po kështu janë në të vërtetë këta të fanatizuar fetarë islamikë- kërcënojnë me vdekje + Gjon Kekën, por edhe vetë Shtetin e ri të Kosovës.

Terroristët fetarë islamikë nuk duan tja dinë as për shteti, as për kombësi dhe as për nacionalizëm. Terroristët fanatikë islamikë kanë ideologji, kanë ushqim shpirtëror verbësimin e hegjemonizmit të besimit të tyre fetar, të diktatit me forcën e masakrës, të vdekjes të ushtrimit të besimit të tyre fetar mbi këdo dhe ndaj kujtëdoje.

Ja ku janë qelizat e kancerizmit të terrorizmit Njerëzor. Me andresë të plotë. Është organizata islamike  Xhihadi thërret  në Prishtinë.
Shteti i ri i Kosovës e ka detyrë historike, provë të ekzistencës , që të shkulë nga rrënjët të tilla organizata terroriste të të Drejtave të Njeriut, të terrorizmit të mosRespektimit të Besimit fetar.
Shtet të Kosovës në paqësi me të tilla organizata terroriste të të ashtuquajtura Xhihadi thërret nuk mund të ekzistojë, nuk mund të konceptohet dhe nuk mund të pranohet edhe nga vetë Bota e Qytetëruar.

JAKUP.B. GJOÇA

----------


## Dragut

Ngrihuni pra shqiptar ta luftojmë deri tek arabi i fundit kët virus të quajtur islam.

*Shqiptarët Shqipërisë, krimbat Arabisë*

*Shqiptar është koha jote shqiptar, ngrihu!*

----------


## Borix

Kosova eshte shtet laik, sipas kushtetutes. Prandaj, kjo organizate duhet te shpallet e jashteligjshme. Argumenta gjen sa te duash ne favor te kesaj te fundit.

----------


## *Anxhi*

Eshte e pamundur te ndodhe kjo. Kosova si shtet laik nuk besoj se do pranonte nje gje te tille. Keto organizata jane bere 'tmerr' I shekullit. Nuk e kuptoj dhe nuk ka sens te detyrosh tjetrin per te besuar apo me teper te hysh ne lufte e te thuash po luftoj ne emer te Zotit.

----------


## NoName

Ndal intolerancës fetare!

----------


## Qyfyre

Një gjë nuk kuptoj unë. Kaq e vështirë është të gjehet kush e ka dërguar këtë email?

----------


## pryll

po pra, mjafto të dali SHPK-ja të bojë i aksion duke kap gjithë jevgjit dhe maroi problemi

----------


## eldonel

> Një gjë nuk kuptoj unë. Kaq e vështirë është të gjehet kush e ka dërguar këtë email?


Te krishteret vet se kush tjeter , vetem hudhin shpifje.

----------


## bnik

> *Injornca Nuk ka Brirë*
> 
> As qe e lexova Temen,sepse eshte mbushur ky forum me keto pordha...
> 
> Le te me thotë ky Hapesi i Temes ,se qfar do te thotë termi *Xhihad*...


*"Budallallëku është diçka të cilin nuk e kupton dot nëse nuk e sheh me sytë e tu"-Paul Gauguin.*
Do kishe bere mir ta lexoje pasi kjo  teme percjell nje fakt real dhe te vertet!

U pelqen ose jo disave qe ta kuptojn dhe pranojne , e verteta eshte se se shpejti kemi per t'ja degjuar krismen  luftes civile te bazuar ne perkatesine fetare!!

Ps. xhihad eshte nje fjale arabe dhe do te thote LUFTE!!
kuptimi i fjales eshte i gjere dhe perfshin lufter shpirterore te individit per te arritur perfeksionin me ane te fese dhe luftes se shenjte, pra shfarrosjes se gjithkujt qe nuk eshte musluman! 
Jane gjera te shkruara ne kuran dhe qe feja islamike i predikon çdo dite nen petkun e fese paqesore!

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

po masi po dojkan ata qe shtetin e Kosoves ta kene si vend me tradita muslimane atehere le ta ndalojne drogen, prostitucionin, hajnin, vrasjet, le ti ndalojne serbet qe po i ngjesin simbolet e tyre neper xhamia shqiptare e qe kane rrenuar xhamia.

une jam musliman edhe jam shume krenar per kete, mirepo nese dojme qe Kosoven ta bejme si vend me tradita muslimane atehere kemi shume pune tjera per ti bere, e jo ti kercenojme kesilloj njerzish...

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk është për t'u çudit. Në Maqedoni kanë dalë edhe në protesta pro Al Kaedës, kjo është diçka minimale.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Te krishteret vet se kush tjeter , vetem hudhin shpifje.


Mbase dhe të krishterët vetë, po mbase dhe ndonjë mysliman esktremist. Prandaj them që të bëhet padia dhe besoj se nuk është e pamundur të gjehet autori i email-it.

----------


## Milkway

Nqs jan te verteta keto ateher skan vend ne Kosove dhe as ne Shqiperi se ne jem musliman dhe jo terrorista dhe jasht te gjith ata qe kan nje mendje te till qfardo qofshin ata musliman (po nuk besoj se an musliman se muslimanet nuk bejne nje gje te tille ) apo te qfardo komunieteti qofshin . 

Larg sa me larg

----------


## Bond007

Kur otomanet liruan trojet tona Shqiptare pa varsisht se c'dem i siellen kombit ton ato kalohen disesi, por kurr hajrin vehtes mos ja pashin ci nuk i mueren Kopilat e tyre me vehte mbrapa ne turqi po na i lan qe ne te ua shofim sherrin... dhe te degjenerojn Shqiptarizmin.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Mbase dhe të krishterët vetë, po mbase dhe ndonjë mysliman esktremist. Prandaj them që të bëhet padia dhe besoj se nuk është e pamundur të gjehet autori i email-it.


Si mund qe nje krishter te kercenoje nje te krishtere tjeter per hater te Zotit, po cfare flisni kot. Shpresoj se do te gjenden nga policia ata kercenues, tani kur kemi krijuar shtetin tone.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Si mund qe nje krishter te kercenoje nje te krishtere tjeter per hater te Zotit, po cfare flisni kot.


Është e pamundur, ke të drejtë.

----------


## ane

Nuk eshte  aspak per  tu  cuditur ky  kercenim pasi  dihet se plot organizata islamike veprojne ne Kosove 
Keto organizata islamike kane gjetur ne  Kosove njerez per  te  manipuluar dhe ne te  shumten  e rasteve keta njerez vijne nga  shtresat e  varfura ose persona qe  kane  pasur femijeri te  keqe(personalisht njoh te  tille) d.m.th njerez me  personalitet  te  dobet  qe  infuencohen  lehte pa  i  ditur pasojat dhe natyrisht ata  te  varferit qe perfitojne te  ekonomikisht .Por fatmiresisht numri  i  tyre deri  tani  eshte  shume  i  vogel .
GJeja  me  e keqe  qe  munde ti  ndodhe Kosoves  eshte rritja  e tyre ,pra ekstremistave islamik
.

----------


## muli21

Valla mu duk çajo letra si diçka e montuar, nga leximi i saj konstatova që nuk është e shkruar nga musliman çajo letër, sepse më së paku asnjë musliman kur e përmend apo shkruan emrin Muhamed (a.s) nuk rri pa mos e shkruar me këtë prapashtesë.
Gjithashtu nuk duhet të harojmë edhe ekstremizmin e krishterë dhe jo vetëm atë musliman.
Në këtë pikë mendoj që të gjithë të kemi kujdes  ( duke përfshirë edhe këto që e kanë çuar atë letër, personit të cilit i adresohet letra dhe shumë personalitete të tjera sidomos ato publike) që të mos ndjellim urejtjen ndërfetare, le të besojë kush si të dëshirojë dhe jo me paragjykime, ofendime dhe sharje, kjo do të ishte më e mirë për të gjithë ne edhe për të mirë të kombit në përgjithësi.

----------


## muxhahidja

es-selamu alejkum. 

 Un letren qe e kan shkruar kinse kjo shoqate sapo e lexova dhe me preku shum mirepo un smundem me e mor si te vertete kete leter.
 Allahu e din te verteten...
 es-selamu alejkum.

----------

